# Looking to get Sengal (Dinosaur) Bichirs in the future -- Questions!



## Bichir (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello all, I am looking to get Dinosaur or Sengal Bichirs in the future and I am in the research stage.

They will be housed in a 55 gallon long tank. (If I am correct, that is approxamately 4 feet in length.)
The substrate WILL be sand and there will be no current-producing outtake, other than whatever the filter produces.
I would like to purchase one, maybe two and something that is middle as well as top-dwelling.
I was thinking a needle fish or two (not pencilfish!) for the top and maybe a couple Spotted Bushfish for the middle? I'd prefer Discus for the middle, but are they compatable?
I will post diet information when tankmates are decided.

Option 1?:

2 Sengal Bichirs 
3 Discus
2 Needlefish
1 Spotted Bushfish

Option 2?:

2 Sengal Bichirs
2 Spotted Bushfish
2 Needlefish

I'd like a somewhat large middle-dwelling fish and an active one at that.

Please post any suggestions as far as tankmates go.

Thanks much,
Charlie

P.S. This won't be happening for a while as I am 15 years of age and without a job. I have 5 years of experience in the aquarium hobby and this will be my largest tank yet.

EDIT: I will be preforming bi-weekly water changes and rather than cycling, I will be using the product 'Cycle' with regular PWCs.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

no needlefish, discus, or bushfish. needlfish get to big, discus arent compadable, and bushfish arent compatable. som silverdollars might work, but idk much about them. i wouldnt mix the birchers, although idk much about that either.


----------



## Bichir (Dec 18, 2009)

I've read stories about bushfish being compatable, and Silver Dollars don't have much color. How about Bala Sharks?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

LoL maybe if you bump that tank up to a 200g.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

ya lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a senegal bichir, an african knife, a leopard bushfish and an african butterfly in my 55. The bushfish is by far the king of the tank.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Silver dollars don't have much color, but they are so much fun to watch in schools. I have 3 of them in my tank and they are my favorite fish to observe.


----------



## Bichir (Dec 18, 2009)

What about the silver dollar makes them interesting?

I'm going to start the Bichir in a 35 gallon long I have, and breed guppies for it in a ten gallon. If I were to purchase a fancy goldfish and let it grow out in a 20 or just buy an older, larger goldfish, would it be compatable with the Bichir since it wouldn't fit in its mouth and is relatively peaceful?

Also; will two 30-60 gallon filters in my 35 gallon keep the water clean with regular weekly water changes? I found them on sale and was looking to buy two for that tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, two of those filters would be good.

I don't know about a bichir and a goldfish. Perhaps if you got a big gf...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You should get a leopard bush fish!!!! http://www.freewebs.com/fruitbat/cacutirostre15.jpg

If you're breeding guppies for food, you'll LOVE this fish. Such an awesome predator.


----------



## Aspiring Teen (Dec 8, 2009)

How large do they get?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

6 inches. They are readily available at petsmart.


----------



## Aspiring Teen (Dec 8, 2009)

Labeled as Leaf Fish?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Aspiring Teen said:


> Labeled as Leaf Fish?


Sold as spotted african leaf fish, though I believe it is closer related to gouramis than leaf fish.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

This might be helpful:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/ancient-fish/small-bichirs-large-bushfish-14690/


----------

